# What Clock Movement is this?



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I have this clock but not sure of the movement? got second hand and I am not sure of the pendulum is right either.

Serviced clock but cannot get it to run for very long. Why I was wondering if I could find more info on it. Still to do case but will wait until it goes


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It should have two levers on the pendulum, one which supports the weight of the pendulum with a flexing suspension wire at the top which appears to be missing

And then the impulse rod which provides the power to the pendulum which you do have, you cant have the weight of the pendulum on the impulse lever as shown here as the power being given to the pendulum is drastically reduced due to friction and it will stop the clock.

Which i think is the problem you have now......................... Look at some other Ansonia clock movements for guidance and a fix


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Excellent will explain why keeps stopping  I got second hand someone made a bit of wire as well looked nasty so threw it. As i know now its Ansonia will give me some guidelines.

As new to this was not sure I have restored a Gustav Becker i bought years ago (Never got to fix it) that runs well after a good clean and oil, think previous owner must have used 3 in 1 was a right mess

Many thanks Steve


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

No problem Steve, all the best with your repairs


----------



## Phil G4SPZ (Feb 16, 2017)

This appears to be an 'American' 30-hour alarm clock movement with open springs. There would have been a dome bell screwed to the back of the case below the movement. HAC made a lot of these. The pendulum suspension is indeed missing, but these are fairly simple robust movements and easy to get going.


----------

